# New to forum first antique bicycle Pierce from museum auction



## bayvillian516 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey all,
I was directed to this forum from bikeforums . net where Im a member. I'm on my road bike whenever I get a chance and love it, but another hobby is antiques.  I occasionally go to auctions and tonight I won this bike.  I know a little bit about the bike company but took a gamble on this and was hoping someone could tell me a little about this bike, and possibly a rough value (Im unsure of fixing it up and keeping it or selling it).  It was described by the auction house like this: 1896 PIERCE GENTLEMAN'S BICYCLE W/BLACK FRAME - GOLD PIPING TRIM W/LEATHER SEAT (PEARSON CO. WORC. MA) - GEO. N PIERCE & CO. BUFFALO NY - EX SPRINGFIELD MUSEUM
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crazy8 (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to the site!  Nice bike.  

Try raising your pixel rate on your camera so the photos are larger when we click them.


----------



## bayvillian516 (Sep 26, 2013)

fixed.
Thanks for the welcoming.
-Matt


----------



## sqrly (Sep 26, 2013)

Beautiful bike!  I would flip the bars and leave it as is.


----------



## decotriumph (Sep 26, 2013)

Welcome to The CABE. Your first antique bike is a beauty!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 26, 2013)

What a gorgeous bicycle!
It appears to be made after 1900.
Appears to have a New Departure Model A coaster brake hub and the seat was used around 1903-1915. The rat trap pedals are Torrington Stars.


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 26, 2013)

*value 1000.00 to 2000.00 best guess*

from what i have seen 1000.00 would be a good deal and  1500.00 would be all the money and run with it. i could be wrong ? my best guess  any other members care to offer an evaluation .i do think bike prices are settling down at this time in our global economy.


----------

